# Barn find Whizzer



## bikecrazy (Dec 4, 2014)

Not mine. but looks interesting!
http://cleveland.craigslist.org/bik/4789240143.html


----------



## oquinn (Dec 5, 2014)

*I almost bought that bike from a person in Canton ohio for $500.00*

But never did.


----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 5, 2014)

shoulda bought it......its a bargain even at $1800


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2014)

It's on eBay now too. That guy flips a Whizzer a week. He finds some nice ones.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*We have a club and we make Whizzer parts.*

This is a WH frame if the frame is crushed where the belts touch the frame.  I won't move without the chain guard which pushes the top and bottom together so the clutch will "belt slip".


----------

